# Electric augers



## Odin (Dec 28, 2009)

Anyone have experience with electric augers last year? I can't decide whether look at an electric or a propane. Since we fish Willard and Wellington a lot, I'm not sure a propane is legal there, because it is still 4 cycle, and has oil.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

If you look back through the Hard Water threads you will find multiple threads and a good bit of discussion on these. Seems like all the guys that have them are pleased with them. I have an Ice Gator and love it. I've had a few occasions to drill 25-30 holes in a day and had no issues with lack of power, and I would believe that would be ones biggest concern when considering electrics. I would certainly recommend them, especially if you had concerns about legalities on impoundments related to combustion engines or noise concerns on any waters.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I've been using my strikemaster electra 1200 for quite a few years. Had the 8" auger on it until last season. Put a 6 on it and get almost twice as many holes now. It's still heavy tho at around 27lbs. Thinking maybe i'll sell it this season and get one a little lighter. Getting to old to pull all the toys i'm acumulating. What's that ice gator cost and where could i get one?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

chaunc said:


> . What's that ice gator cost and where could i get one?


Not sure the cost now days because they are dealer sales only. The dealer list is on their site and none are local, I can't figure that 'dealer only sales' strategy out. They do cost though, especially if you get the LI-ION battery because it cuts the weight to 19 lbs and you said you want lighter. Mine, with the lead acid battery, probably weighs about the same as yours. If you want to go fishing with me some time I'll carry all the heavy crap.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Odin said:


> Anyone have experience with electric augers last year? I can't decide whether look at an electric or a propane. Since we fish Willard and Wellington a lot, I'm not sure a propane is legal there, because it is still 4 cycle, and has oil.


why wouldnt it be "legal" ?


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

I have a Icegator Attacker II and couldn't be happier with it. While guys with gas augers are working on getting theirs started
I already have 3 holes drilled. I also like the fact that it's quiet, no smoke and no gas . You can purchase one through http://www.yourbobbersdown.com/


----------



## nulmer (Jan 2, 2014)

A friend was using a Dewalt 18V drill with a 6" lazer hand auger attached and that thing was quick. We were able to get about 25 holes through 18" ice as well. However, once the batteries got cold it didn't work until we warmed the batteries back up.


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

I just picked up a nlis 4.5", use a 18v li-ion, complete setup weighs 8 lbs, drilled 30 holes at foot a couple weeks ago, 5" clear hard ice,still had all three bars on battery read-out, never owned anything that drills that fast and quite, and that effortlessly, my brother in law in wisconsin uses the same one through 2-3' of ice all day w/ 2 batteries


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I've got the jiffypro4 and ill tell you two things. First a little heavy at 38 lbs. But other than that its amazing ! Got the 8" and its a beast. Get around 100 holes on one tank. So if you refill your own its about a penny a hole. Started on first or second pull every time. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

I've got the Jiffy Pro Stx Pro II electric 8" and it is heavy. We haven't had enough ice for me to thoroughly test but drilling holes is nice when you only have to hold in a buttonb.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

If you have no physical impairments. Buy yourself a Nilsmaster hand Auger.

I am 6 ft 350lb and 66 years of age. So obviously not what one would call in shape. In fact I am just downright FAT.

I drill as many holes as I need to. Don't have to worry about gas or batteries.
If the 8 inch Nills don't wear me out. Just imagine how easy it would be for someone who doesn't have one foot in the grave.

I used to use an 8 inch gas auger by Strikemaster. Its been sitting in my shed ever since I got the Nils. They are more expensive than any other hand auger I know of but they are worth it.

DISCLAIMER : I do not work for or own stock for Nilmaster. Also I am not dating any woman that works for them. Come to think of it I ain't dating any woman as wife has a tendency to get provoked about it.

Seriously check out iceshanty website and read what they all say about the Nils.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I've been using an ION since they came out last year and love it. They're light, fast, quiet, and last a long time. I've drilled as many as 60 holes in one day and still had all 4 lights on my battery. Only weighs 21 pounds. Pricey but worth every penny.


----------



## nulmer (Jan 2, 2014)

chaunc said:


> I've been using an ION since they came out last year and love it. They're light, fast, quiet, and last a long time. I've drilled as many as 60 holes in one day and still had all 4 lights on my battery. Only weighs 21 pounds. Pricey but worth every penny.


How thick was the ice when you would get 60 holes? How does the battery handle the cold?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a nils and absolutely love it


----------



## ChallieS (Feb 6, 2012)

I saw some guys on St Clair 5-6 years ago with 24V cordless drills attached to Strikemaster Lazer augers. They would drill their holes then put the batteries in a small cooler with hand warmers to keep them warm. They drilled quite a few holes in the day and it kept things quiet in the 4-5 foot of water at St Annes.


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

Us oldtimers have been using Bosch 18v. Lit. with a 6 inch laser , for about 4 years now. They work great. Light, & a drill you can use year around. It's looks like this year will be a good test for them.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I second papaperch on the Nils....

We use a 6" Nils and literally effortless isnt the word....with the one of a kind handle set up its the easiest hand auger I have ever used.....

BUT to answer the threads question.....if your mainly fishing up ground reservoirs willard/wellington then I wouldnt worry about paying the $$$ for a gas or propane auger.....usually those two reservoirs "when having good fishable ice" is anywhere near 4-8" at most.....pay the $150 buy a 6 or 8" hand nils auger....save yourself the weight and it'll be the best investment of your life.....thank me later!!

BTW Willard is now locked up besides a 50' circle in the center with ducks jammed in it......I threw a couple of big rocks and they broke through so i'd guess only 1" of ice.

Possibly by next weekend though!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

papaperch said:


> If you have no physical impairments. Buy yourself a Nilsmaster hand Auger.
> 
> I am 6 ft 350lb and 66 years of age. So obviously not what one would call in shape. In fact I am just downright FAT.
> 
> ...


Damn... You make me want to sell my gasser and get one of these suckers.......


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Perchys they are an amazing hand auger. Seriously is. We used it last year in upper Michigan going through 18-20" of ice. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

